# Endurance Sports Expo in Edison, NJ, March 2-3



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

Anyone ever been to one of these expos? Worth going to? Size? Says, "The Largest Cycling, Running and Triathlon Expo in the Country!"
website: http://www.endurancesportsexpo.com/index.html


----------



## RJP Diver (Jul 2, 2010)

Pretty good looking list of exhibitors. Might swing by, as it's not very far away.


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

I went to the golf one there a few years ago. Less than spectacular. But I might check this out.


----------



## AlanE (Jan 22, 2002)

I haven't been to this, but I did go to the Paddlesport Expo, which comes a few weeks later. Got a sweet deal on a rowing shell .
Paddlesport 2012

This looks like a good expo - for the price of a movie it might be worth checking out. Plus, it's right by Harold's, my favorite deli.


----------



## RJP Diver (Jul 2, 2010)

AlanE said:


> Plus, it's right by Harold's, my favorite deli.


Maybe a "RBR Get Together" at Harold's is in order... we can all split a giant pastrami sandwich!


----------



## Franz (Oct 14, 2005)

I went last year. It was OK. There were some great deals to be had on some gear. You can test ride bikes in the venue.


----------



## AlanE (Jan 22, 2002)

Anyone go yesterday? Was it worthwhile?


----------



## asmodius (Jun 28, 2006)

I went today. Pretty useless trip.

We headed in and I commented how fat everyone was. Then, we were assaulted with vendors trying to push cruises and all-inclusive vacations on us. It took us a minute to realize we were in the "Travel Expo" next door.  We got a good laugh out of that. We headed over to the other side of the convention center where the Endurance expo was.

Hardly anyone there, boring booths(some not even open), lifeless atmosphere. The best part was seeing and picking up the Sarto Cima Coppi. My empty water bottles weighed more then the whole bike. Extremely impressive. 

Anyway, we made it over to the Seminars only to find out that the one we wanted to see at 11am was canceled. Sigh. 

-Asmo


----------



## Meg8580 (Jan 10, 2013)

I went yesterday and agree with the useless comment. Being the travel expo was going on, first issue was parking related. Aside from that, there didn't seem to be as many vendors as the ESE website led one to believe and there were a few booths that seemed unopened or no one was around. Can't remember the vendor name, but was looking at the display of cycling shoes and when the guy came over and asked if I was looking for anything specific replied not really and continued a cleat discussion I was having with my friend. He took that as an opening and after asking what brand and if I was happy with them, he asked what bike shop I used. After telling him, he told me they aren't any good, have no idea what they are doing, and then proceeded to tell me I should have my shoes/cleats refitted at a shop two towns over from where my bike shop is that his friend runs. Thought that highly insulting, called him an a** for being unprofessional and walked away. 

Did walk out with some samples of nutrional products/supplements so maybe not a complete loss. Had a similar experience with seminars in the afternoon of the one I wanted being cancelled. Can't say I would go again next year.


----------

